# Jim Carrey Karate Instructor Gag



## John Graden (Jul 4, 2004)

It's nice to see an active area for martial arts school management. Your guys will enjoy this clip of Jim Carrey as a self-defense instructor. There are a lot of "management lessons" in this clip.

We have low and high-speed streaming versions of it. You can find it under the July 3rd Update on the home page of http://www.martialartsteachers.com/.

Thank you,
-- 
John Graden
Executive Director
The Martial Arts Teachers' Association 
www.MartialArtsTeachers.com
www.BruceLeeBook.com


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 5, 2004)

John Graden said:
			
		

> It's nice to see an active area for martial arts school management. Your guys will enjoy this clip of Jim Carrey as a self-defense instructor. There are a lot of "management lessons" in this clip.
> 
> We have low and high-speed streaming versions of it. You can find it under the July 3rd Update on the home page of http://www.martialartsteachers.com/.
> 
> ...


 Hi John!
Perfect thing for a first post!  It's my all time favorite MA clip.   I have it on my desk top and I've seen it maybe hundreds of times and always laugh! :lol: I'm sure anyone who hasn't seen it will get a real "KICK"   out of it!

MJ


----------

